
The Inherent Instability of Disordered Systems - richardhod
http://necsi.edu/research/multiscale/disorderedsystems
======
starbeast
'The Multiscale Law of Requisite Variety' may be my new favourite piece of
science terminology -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variety_(cybernetics)#Law_of_R...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variety_\(cybernetics\)#Law_of_Requisite_Variety)

Would also make a good band name.

>in general, any system without structure above a certain scale is unable to
withstand structure arising above that scale

The political implications of this are interesting, in this paper they look at
anarchic systems ceding to structure, but it also helps illuminate some of the
inherent difficulties in current events such as brexit.

